# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  الدروز

## The Gentle Man

*الدروز* 




*التعريف:* 



فرقة باطنية تؤلِّه الخليفة الفاطمي الحاكم بأمر الله، أخذت جل عقائدها عن الإسماعيلية، وهي تنتسب إلى نشتكين الدرزي. نشأت في مصر لكنها لم تلبث أن هاجرت إلى الشام. عقائدها خليط من عدة أديان وأفكار، كما أنها تؤمن بسرية أفكارها، فلا تنشرها على الناس، ولا تعلمها لأبنائها إلا إذا بلغوا سن الأربعين. 


*التأسيس وأبرز الشخصيات:* 
· محور العقدية الدرزية هو الخليفة الفاطمي: أبو علي المنصور بن العزيز بالله بن المعز لدين الله الفاطمي الملقب بالحاكم بأمر الله ولد سنة 375هـ/ 985م ‍ وقتل سنة 411هـ/ 1021م. كان شاذًّا في فكره وسلوكه وتصرفاته، شديد القسوة والتناقض والحقد على الناس، أكثر من القتل والتعذيب دون أسباب تدعو إلى ذلك. 

· المؤسس الفعلي لهذه العقيدة هو: حمزة بن علي بن محمد الزوزني 375هـ/ 430هـ: وهو الذي أعلن سنة 408ه‍ أن روح الإله قد حلت في الحاكم ودعا إلى ذلك وألف كتب العقائد الدرزية. 

· محمد بن إسماعيل الدرزي المعروف بنشتكين، كان مع حمزة في تأسيس عقائد الدروز إلا أنه تسرع في إعلان ألوهية الحاكم سنة 407 هـ ‍ مما أغضب حمزة عليه وأثار الناس ضده حيث فرَّ إلى الشام وهناك دعا إلى مذهبه وظهرت الفرقة الدرزية التي ارتبطت باسمه على الرغم من أنهم يلعنونه لأنه خرج عن تعاليم حمزة الذي دبّر لقتله سنة 411 هـ. 

· الحسين بن حيدرة الفرغاني المعروف بالأخرم أو الأجدع: وهو المبشر بدعوة حمزة بين الناس. 

· بهاء الدين أبو الحسن علي بن أحمد السموقي المعروف بالضيف: كان له أكبر الأثر في انتشار المذهب وقت غياب حمزة سنة 411هـ. وقد ألَّف كثيراً من نشراتهم مثل: رسالة التنبيه والتأنيب والتوبيخ ورسالة التعنيف والتهجين وغيرها. وهو الذي أغلق باب الاجتهاد في المذهب حرصاً على بقاء الأصول التي وضعها هو وحمزة والتميمي. 

· أبو إبراهيم إسماعيل بن حامد التميمي: صهر حمزة وساعده الأيمن في الدعوة وهو الذي يليه في المرتبة. 

*· ومن الزعماء المعاصرين لهذه الفرقة:* 
ـ كمال جنبلاط: زعيم سياسي لبناني أسس الحزب التقدمي الاشتراكي وقتل سنة 1977م. 
ـ وليد جنبلاط: وهو زعيمهم الحالي وخليفة والده في زعامة الدروز وقيادة الحزب. 
ـ د. نجيب العسراوي: رئيس الرابطة الدرزية بالبرازيل. 
ـ عدنان بشير رشيد: رئيس الرابطة الدرزية في استراليا. 
ـ سامي مكارم: الذي ساهم مع كمال جنبلاط في عدة تآليف في الدفاع عن الدروز. 


*· الناس في الدرزية على درجات ثلاث:* 
ـ العقل: وهم طبقة رجال الدين الدارسين له والحفاظ عليه. وهم ثلاثة أقسام: رؤساء أو عقلاء أو أجاويد، ويسمى رئيسهم شيخ العقل. 
ـ الأجاويد: وهم الذين اطلعوا على تعاليم الدين والتزموا بها. 
ـ الجهال: وهم عامة الناس. 


*الأفكار والمعتقدات:* 
· يعتقدون بألوهية الحاكم بأمر الله ولما مات قالوا بغيبته وأنه سيرجع. 

· ينكرون الأنبياء والرسل جميعاً ويلقبونهم بالأبالسة. 

· يعتقدون بأن المسيح هو داعيتهم حمزة. 

· يبغضون جميع أهل الديانات الأخرى والمسلمين منهم بخاصة ويستبيحون دماءهم وأموالهم وغشهم عند المقدرة. 

· يعتقدون بأن ديانتهم نسخت كل ما قبلها وينكرون جميع أحكام وعبادات الإسلام وأصوله كلها. 

· حج بعض كبار مفكريهم المعاصرين إلى الهند متظاهرين بأن عقيدتهم نابعة من حكمة الهند. 

· ولا يكون الإنسان درزياً إلا إذا كتب أو تلى الميثاق الخاص. 

· يقولون بتناسخ الأرواح وأن الثواب والعقاب يكون بانتقال الروح من جسد صاحبها إلى جسدٍ أسعد أو أشقى. 

· ينكرون الجنة والنار والثواب والعقاب الأخرويَّيْن. 

· ينكرون القرآن الكريم ويقولون إنه من وضع سلمان الفارسي ولهم مصحف خاص بهم يسمى المنفرد بذاته. 

· يرجعون عقائدهم إلى عصور متقدمة جدًّا ويفتخرون بالانتساب إلى الفرعونية القديمة وإلى حكماء الهند القدامى. 

· يبدأ التاريخ عندهم من سنة 408هـ ‍ وهي السنة التي أعلن فيها حمزة ألوهية الحاكم. 

· يعتقدون أن القيامة هي رجوع الحاكم الذي سيقودهم إلى هدم الكعبة وسحق المسلمين والنصارى في جميع أنحاء الأرض وأنهم سيحكمون العالم إلى الأبد ويفرضون الجزية والذل على المسلمين. 

· يعتقدون أن الحاكم أرسل خمسة أنبياء هم حمزة وإسماعيل ومحمد الكلمة وأبو الخير وبهاء. 

· يحرمون التزاوج مع غيرهم والصدقة عليهم ومساعدتهم كما يمنعون التعدد وإرجاع المطلقة. 

· يحرمون البنات من الميراث. 

· لا يعترفون بحرمة الأخت والأخ من الرضاعة. 

· لا يقبل الدروز أحداً في دينهم ولا يسمحون لأحد بالخروج منه. 



· ينقسم المجتمع الدرزي المعاصر ـ كما هو الحال سابقاً ـ من الناحية الدينية إلى قسمين: 
ـ الروحانيين: بيدهم أسرار الطائفة وينقسمون إلى: رؤساء وعقلاء وأجاويد. 
ـ الجثمانيين: الذين يعتنون بالأمور الدنيوية وهم قسمان: أمراء وجهال. 


· أما من الناحية الاجتماعية فلا يعترفون بالسلطات القائمة إنما يحكمهم شيخ العقل ونوابه وفق نظام الإقطاع الديني. 

· يعتقدون ما يعتقده الفلاسفة من أن الههم خلق العقل الكلي وبواسطته وجدت النفس الكلية وعنها تفرّعت المخلوقات. 

· يقولون في الصحابة أقوالاً منكرة منها قولهم: الفحشاء والمنكر هما (أبو بكر وعمر) رضي الله عنهما. 

· التستر والكتمان من أصول معتقداتهم فهي ليست من باب التقية إنما هي مشروعة في أصول دينهم. 

· مناطقهم خالية من المساجد ويستعيضون عنها بخلوات يجتمعون فيها ولا يسمحون لأحد بدخولها. 

· لا يصومون في رمضان ولا يحجون إلى بيت الله الحرام، وإنما يحجون إلى خلوة البياضة في بلدة حاصبية في لبنان ولا يزورون مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكنهم يزورون الكنيسة المريمية في قرية معلولا بمحافظة دمشق. 

· لا يتلقى الدرزي عقيدته ولا يبوحون بها إليه ولا يكون مكلفاً بتعاليمها إلا إذا بلغ سن الأربعين وهو سن العقل لديهم. 

· يصنف الدروز ضمن الفرق الباطنية لإيمانها بالتقية والقول بالباطن وبسرية العقائد. 

· تؤمن بالتناسخ بمعنى أن الإنسان إذا مات فإن روحه تتقمص إنساناً آخر يولد بعد موت الأول، فإذا مات الثاني تقمصت روحه إنساناً ثالثاً وهكذا في مراحل متتابعة للفرد الواحد. 

· للأعداد خمسة وسبعة مكانة خاصة في العقيدة الدرزية. 

*من كتب الدروز:* 
ـ لهم رسائل مقدسة تسمى رسائل الحكمة وعددها 111 رسالة وهي من تأليف حمزة وبهاء الدين والتميمي. 

ـ لهم مصحف يسمى المنفرد بذاته. 

ـ كتاب النقاط والدوائر وينسب إلى حمزة بن علي ويذهب بعض المؤرخين في نسبته إلى عبد الغفار تقي الدين البعقلي الذي قتل سنة 900 هـ. 

ـ ميثاق ولي الزمان: كتبه حمزة بن علي، وهو الذي يؤخذ على الدرزي حين يعرف بعقيدته. 

ـ النقض الخفي: وهو الذي نقض فيه حمزة الشرائع كلها وخاصة أركان الإسلام الخمسة. 

ـ أضواء على مسلك التوحيد: د. سامي مكارم. 



*الجذور الفكرية والعقائدية:* 

· تأثروا بالباطنية عموماً وخاصة الباطنية اليونانية متمثلة في أرسطو وأفلاطون وأتباع فيثاغورس واعتبرهم أسيادهم الروحانيين. 

· أخذوا جُلَّ معتقداتهم عن الطائفة الإسماعيلية. 

· تأثروا بالدهريين في قولهم بالحياة الأبدية. 

· وقد تأثروا بالبوذية في كثير من الأفكار والمعتقدات، كما تأثروا ببعض فلسفة الفرس والهند والفراعنة القدامى. 



*الانتشار ومواقع النفوذ:* 

· يعيش الدروز اليوم في لبنان وسوريا وفلسطين. 

· غالبيتهم العظمى في لبنان ونسبة كبيرة من الموجودين منهم في فلسطين المحتلة قد أخذوا الجنسية الإسرائيلية وبعضهم يعمل في الجيش الإسرائيلي. 

· توجد لهم رابطة في البرازيل ورابطة في استراليا وغيرهما. 

· نفوذهم في لبنان الآن قوي جدًّا تحت زعامة وليد جنبلاط ويمثلهم الحزب الاشتراكي التقدمي ولهم دور كبير في الحرب اللبنانية وعداوتهم للمسلمين لا تخفى على أحد. 
· ويبلغ عدد المنتمين إليها حوالي 250 ألف نسمة موزعين بين سوريا 121 ألفاً، ولبنان 90 ألفاً والباقي في فلسطين وبعض دول المهجر.

----------


## keana

الحمد لله اننا مسلمين

----------


## The Gentle Man

الحمد لله
 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Tiem

شكرا الك ابو حماد كتيييير موضوع نايس بتذكرني بشخصية الدروز الاولى اللي قابلته في اميركا د. نجيب سياسي درزي من الدرجة الاولى هدفه الاساسي حماية الدروز في القارة الامريكية ولكن الافكار الدرزية ما كانت واضحة المعالم باهدافه.....................
وحتى بشخصيات عربية مشهورة امراء جبل العرب منهم الموسيقار فريد الاطرش دروز تغلغلوا في قيادات الثورة حتى حققوا انتصار ثورة الاستقلال اللي قادها السلطان باشا الاطرش.........................................
الى الامام جنتل ومع انتظاري مواضيعك الحلوة
تحياتي الحارة
تيم

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا تيم على اضافتك الجميله

----------


## غسان

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## آلجوري

يبغضون جميع أهل الديانات الأخرى والمسلمين منهم بخاصة ويستبيحون دماءهم وأموالهم وغشهم عند المقدرة.

الادراز طائفة أخطر من اليهود أنفسهم على المسلمين ...
فعلا بكثروا بفلسطين ولبنان وبلاد الشام بشكل عام ...
حتى انهم بفلسطين ولبنان من منهم مجند مع الجيش الاسرائيلي ... 
لو تعاملت مع يهودي وطلع بيحكي عربي اعرف انو درزي لبناني واليهود بيحترمونا أكتر منهم والله ...
مذبحة صبرا وشاتيلا الي قام فيها هم الادراز ... كل من نجى منها بأكد ذلك 
الله المستعان 
شكرا جنتل

----------


## The Gentle Man

صحيح جوري
خطرهم كبير على المسلمين

الله ينجينا منهم 

يسلموا على مرورك انتي وغسان  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الله يريحنا منهم

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

الحمد لله على نعمة الإسلام  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكور جنتل على المعلومات

----------


## The Gentle Man

شكرا على مروكم

----------


## خولة سلامة

:Bl (14): يوجد عدد قليل من الدروز في الاردن يتجمعون بالازرق وبالجبل الاخضر \ نزال 
والتدين عند الدروز اختياري بمعنى ان الدرزي غند بلوغه الاربعين اذا احب صار درزيا متدينا واذا لم يحب لايمارس اي طقوس دينية ولا شيء عليه  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## نقاء الروح

الحمد لله على اننا مسلمين 
والحمد لله على اننا من اهل السنة 
انها لنعمة كبيرة امتنها الله علينا ومنحنا إيها دون عناء شكر يا الله 
انهم العن  من اليهود واخطر
جزاك الله خيرا على طرح الموضوع

----------


## renah

ما اتوقع حا بالعالم بيحمل كل هذه المعتقدات الخطيره على الدين الاسلامي بس في ناس من اصل درزي بس مسلميننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن لانهم عاشوا مع المسلمين وعرفوا الدين الحق  :Smile:  :SnipeR (60):

----------

